# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-21Бис, последняя серийная модификация.

## RA3DCS

Нашелся предсерийный МиГ-21Бис, находится в парке станица Кущёвская.
Информация Павла (PPV):
*Первый опытный 21бис был создан в 1971 году на базе 21СМ № 151508, следующие две машины - уже на базе СМТ №№ 501721 и 501722. Очевидно, это и были первые "предсерийные" 21бис...*
Оказалась верной. В Кущёвском парке находится самолет 500АЧ22.

----------


## FLOGGER

А чьи снимки? Отличная возможность измерить диаметр в\з.
Обнаружили его з\н? Чем он отличается от СМТ? Это и есть изд. "50БИС"?
P.S. Это кто же додумался его в таком виде выставить? Красили, наверное, кисточками пионеры из местного авиамодельного кружка... Ужас какой-то.

----------


## timsz

> В Кущёвском парке находится самолет 500АЧ22.


Похоже, это все-таки 50бис)

----------


## AndyK

> Похоже, это все-таки 50бис)


Неа. Установили же, это один из трех опытных Миг-21бис. Что касаемо 50бис, то я практически уверен, что это ранний вариант серийного Миг-21бис и внешне должен иметь все признаки биса - бОльший воздухозаборник, бак на 530 л.




> Информация Павла (PPV):
> *Первый опытный 21бис был создан в 1971 году на базе 21СМ № 151508, следующие две машины - уже на базе СМТ №№ 501721 и 501722. Очевидно, это и были первые "предсерийные" 21бис...*
> Оказалась верной. В Кущёвском парке находится самолет 500АЧ22.


И похоже, что это бывший борт №22 с фото Роберта  :Smile: 


А номер 45, думаю, нанесли в ознаменование 45-ой годовщины Победы.
Вот и ответ Роберту, почему на этом СМТ воздухозаборник от 21бис оказался  :Wink: 
Т.о. мы имеем, что на первых опытных образцах в конструкцию планера в основном были внесены изменения, связанные с установкой нового двигателя (увеличили диаметр входа в/з), а  530 л. накладные баки не ставились.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А чьи снимки? Отличная возможность измерить диаметр в\з.
> Обнаружили его з\н? Чем он отличается от СМТ? Это и есть изд. "50БИС"?
> P.S. Это кто же додумался его в таком виде выставить? Красили, наверное, кисточками пионеры из местного авиамодельного кружка... Ужас какой-то.


Валерий, да конечно обнаружили, я же его указал, и диаметр входного отверстия замерили - 900мм. Состояние самолета конечно ужасное. Тут в соседней ветке Кристиан (Радист) показал, как в немецком музее профилактику авиационного оборудования музейному экспонату проводили. Все оборудование на месте. Подать питание и все будет работать. Почему же у нас в музеях только пустые коробки от самолетов с выдранным оборудованием и агрегатами и с заплатками из кровельного железа. Совсем МЫ другие люди что ли и другое отношение к технике и своей истории.
Фотографии Кущёвского опытного биса покажу позже. Автор снимков не сильно в ладах с интернетом (фотографии на е-майл не разу не отправлял).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что касаемо 50бис, то я практически уверен, что это ранний вариант серийного Миг-21бис и внешне должен иметь все признаки биса - бОльший воздухозаборник, бак на 530 л..


Если еще раз перечитать ТО по отличиям тип 50 и 50бис от типа 75 видим, что снова упоминаются горловины гидробаков, которые оказались, закрыты обтекателем киля  в которых были установлены окна из стекла. 
На МиГ-21бис окна гидробака не закрыты обтекателем киля. Отсюда следует, что на 50Бис был большой 900 литровый бак. А вот когда 50бис поставили 530 л бак тогда он уже и стал тип 75. 50бис нужно искать среди сохранившихся СМТ с большим баком.

----------


## AndyK

> 50бис нужно искать среди сохранившихся СМТ с большим баком.


Неа  :Smile:  Внимательно читаем первую строчку на приведенном тобой фрагменте. На 50бис бак как на 75 и 50 с номера 50ММ07, т.е. 530 л. :Wink:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Неа  Внимательно читаем первую строчку на приведенном тобой фрагменте. На 50бис бак как на 75 и 50 с номера 50ММ07, т.е. 530 л.


То, что сверху это про отличия баков на 50 с определенной серии.

----------


## timsz

> Неа. Установили же, это один из трех опытных Миг-21бис. Что касаемо 50бис, то я практически уверен, что это ранний вариант серийного Миг-21бис и внешне должен иметь все признаки биса - бОльший воздухозаборник, бак на 530 л.


А по-моему, все как раз складывается.

По истории создания МиГ-21бис подробностей немного. Похоже, ситуация была такая. Сделали СМТ ("50"). Самолет оказался неудачным, его модернизировали - уменьшили бак. Название при этом не поменяли. После этого решили поставить новый двигатель. Переделали два серийных "50". Машину с новым двигателем назвали (возможно, временно) "50бис". После этого решили запустить в серию под обозначением МиГ-21бис. А поскольку во многом это уже был другой самолет, ему присвоили новый тип - "75".

В том, что "50бис" - это ранний "75", есть сомнения. Статистика по выпущенным машинам идет от завода, а завод пляшет от типа, так как именно типом определяется технология. Поэтому выпущенные 50бис должны учитываться среди "50". А там только СМТ. Сведений о выпущенных СМТ с другим двигателем нет. А среди МиГ-21бис "50бис" быть не может, так как там все номера на "75".

Поэтому как раз наиболее логичен вариант, что "50бис" - это переделанные СМТ с новым двигателем. Два таких переделанных самолета - прототипы - известны. Может, и другие были?

В этой связи не очень понятно другое - зачем информацию об опытных самолетах включать в инструкции? Но если 500АЧ22 оказался в Кущевской не в качестве памятника, а реально хоть как-то эксплуатировался, то все становится на свои места.

----------


## timsz

*RA3DCS*, так как в описании не написано о том, что в "50бис" стоял большой бак, значит, в нем стоял такой же, как и на "75".

А окошки, если я правильно понял, стояли на всех СМТ. Поэтому логично, что они и на 50бис остались. Скорее просто из-за того, что смысла снимать их нет.

----------


## AndyK

> То, что сверху это про отличия баков на 50 с определенной серии.


Саня, ты не прав. Там написано: "...на самолетах до № 50ММ07 установлен накладной топливный бак №7 вместимостью 900 л.
....На самолетах типа 50 с № 50ММ07 установлен накладной топливный бак №7 вместимостью *530 л., конструкция которого аналогична подобному баку на самолетах типов 50БИС и 75*."

Из чего совершенно недвусмысленно следует, что на 50бис как и на 75 бак 530 л.

----------


## RA3DCS

Нет, Ребята я с вами не могу согласиться!!!
Но окошки, то поставили, для какой цели? Грот из за возросшей ширины бака, закрыл эти смотровые лючки гидробака, для этого их и поставили. На СМТ с маленьким баком и на 21бис грот лючки гидробака уже не закрывает. 
В отличиях 50бис читаем:  для контроля уровня жидкости в гидробаке в зоне шпангоута №28А установлены лючки со смотровыми окнами из стекла.
Тут речь идет не о лючках на гроте а о лючках на фюзеляже. На СМТ с маленьким баком лючок на гроте не имеет отношение к гидробаку в отличии от лючка на СМТ с большим баком.

----------


## AndyK

> А по-моему, все как раз складывается.
> 
> По истории создания МиГ-21бис подробностей немного. Похоже, ситуация была такая. Сделали СМТ ("50"). Самолет оказался неудачным, его модернизировали - уменьшили бак. Название при этом не поменяли. После этого решили поставить новый двигатель. Переделали два серийных "50". Машину с новым двигателем назвали (возможно, временно) "50бис". После этого решили запустить в серию под обозначением МиГ-21бис.


Совершенно верно, только к том, что поставили новый двигатель я бы добавил еще и поменяли бак на 530 л. Ибо СМТ в то время уже строились с малым баком. Ну зачем 50бис (дальнейшее развитие тип 50, в новым более мощным двигателем) нужно было строить с старым баком? Где логика?  :Smile: 




> В том, что "50бис" - это ранний "75", есть сомнения.


А других вариантов и не остается.




> Статистика по выпущенным машинам идет от завода, а завод пляшет от типа, так как именно типом определяется технология. Поэтому выпущенные 50бис должны учитываться среди "50".


Думаю что в известной нам табличке тип 50бис включили в число  тип 75, как Миг-21бис  :Wink: 




> А среди МиГ-21бис "50бис" быть не может, так как там все номера на "75".


Ой ли? Где-то доступен *полный* список заводских номеров Миг-21бис, чтобы утверждать, что среди них исключительно номера на 75? 




> В этой связи не очень понятно другое - зачем информацию об опытных самолетах включать в инструкции?


Вот именно! 




> Но если 500АЧ22 оказался в Кущевской не в качестве памятника, а реально хоть как-то эксплуатировался, то все становится на свои места.


Не становится. Если 500АЧ22 тот самый борт 22 с фото выше (вероятность чего оч.велика), то полсе переделки в опытный 21бис борт использовался в различных испытаниях и в Кущевку в уч.полк был передан (списан в качестве уч.пособия) из Владимировки.

Ну и наконец.... откуда само название Миг-21бис пошло? Да от 
50бис!  :Biggrin:

----------


## AndyK

> В отличиях 50бис читаем:  для контроля уровня жидкости в гидробаке в зоне шпангоута №28А установлены лючки со смотровыми окнами из стекла.


Вот этот момент несколько дезориентирует, но... блин черным по белому же тоже написано, что на СМТ с 50ММ07 бак такой же как на 50БИС и 75! Почем эти слова из того же техописаний для тебя не довод, а строчка о лючках довод? Дались тебе эти лючки  :Biggrin: 
И потом сам рассуди, к моменту запуска самолета с двигателем Р-25 в серию, СМТ вовсю строился с малым баком, на какой на новый самолет (т.е. на 50бис) надо было лепить старый большой бак, если от него отказались? Объясни  :Wink:

----------


## timsz

> Совершенно верно, только к том, что поставили новый двигатель я бы добавил еще и поменяли бак на 530 л. Ибо СМТ в то время уже строились с малым баком. Ну зачем 50бис (дальнейшее развитие тип 50, в новым более мощным двигателем) нужно было строить с старым баком? Где логика?


А где я говорил про большой бак? ;)

А... Ну все понятно.) Бак, конечно, ставили маленький, а переделывали СМТ с большим. Вот откуда окошки!





> А других вариантов и не остается.


Который я предлагаю.)




> Думаю что в известной нам табличке тип 50бис включили в число  тип 75, как Миг-21бис


Думаю, их бы разделили, так как по типам такие таблички делаются. Например, все непонятки с количеством первых Ла-5, Ла-5Ф, Ла-5ФН становятся понятными, когда в типах разберешься что к чему.




> Ой ли? Где-то доступен *полный* список заводских номеров Миг-21бис, чтобы утверждать, что среди их нет номеров на 75?


Странно, что не встречались ни разу...




> Не становится. Если 500АЧ22 тот самый борт 22 с фото выше (вероятность чего оч.велика), то полсе переделки в опытный 21бис борт использовался в различных испытаниях и в Кущевку в уч.полк был передан (списан в качестве уч.пособия) из Владимировки.


В общем-то для учебной части тоже важно иметь правильное описание. Может, даже важнее, чем для других. И опять-таки возможно, что еще часть самолетов переделали. Типа предсерийные.




> Ну и наконец.... откуда само название Миг-21бис пошло? Да от 50бис!


Это и в мою версию укладывается)

----------


## AndyK

*timsz*

А... до меня кажется дошло... Вы предполагаете, что 50бис - это СМТ с малым баком, переделанные в строю (или на АРЗ) установкой нового двигателя? По аналогии с переодорудованием простых Миг-27 в Миг-27Д? Т.е. ранние Миг-21бис не продукция завода а переорудованные СМТ? 
Сомневаюсь...
Раньше мы предполагали что СМТ с малым баком - переделка в строю СМТ больших, ан нет - ошибались....

----------


## RA3DCS

Обратите еще внимание на такой факт, что приведенное выше описание разработано применительно к самолетам типа 75 выпуска 1974 года. Было еще техническое описание издания 1972 года, а так же техническое описание самолетов 50бис которое являлось дополнением к техническому описанию самолетов типа 95 и 15 (издано  закрытым). Что было написано в этих описаниях, какие там были отличия, мы не знаем.
 Вопрос, когда был выпущен первый серийный МиГ-21бис?

----------


## timsz

> Вы предполагаете, что 50бис - это СМТ с малым баком, переделанные в строю (или на АРЗ) установкой нового двигателя? По аналогии с переодорудованием простых Миг-27 в Миг-27Д? Т.е. ранние Миг-21бис не продукция завода а переорудованные СМТ? 
> Сомневаюсь...


Да, думаю, что это переделка, но не в строю и не на АРЗ, а на заводе или КБ. Возможно, их всего два: 500АЧ21 и 500АЧ22.

Узнать бы состав оборудования 500АЧ22 и насчет окошек посмотреть. Это могло бы быть ответом на вопрос.

----------


## RA3DCS

Смотрим фотографии прототипа МиГ-21Бис на базе МиГ-21СМТ 500АЧ22.

----------


## RA3DCS

Смотрим фотографии прототипа МиГ-21Бис на базе МиГ-21СМТ 500АЧ22.
Автор фотографий Сергей Усатов.
Продолжение.

----------


## RA3DCS

На МиГ-21бис UPG было изделие МК - компас, В составе:
блок гиромагнитного курса БГМК-6А серия-1.
индукционный датчик ИД-6 серия 1.
рама,
задатчик магнитного склонения ЗМС-3 серия 2р.

----------

